

[German] Google buys the German Groupon competitor DailyDeal - techvibe
http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/netzkonom/archive/2011/09/19/google-uebernimmt-dailydeal.aspx

======
paulkoer
Does it really make sense to have German posts on the HN frontpage? I am
German and understand this one, but I think the value of the HN frontpage
would be greatly reduced if half of the articles were in a language I can't
understand (granted, there is google translate, but still).

~~~
hollerith
I suppose people are upvoting the title, which is in English ("Google buys the
German Groupon competitor DailyDeal") rather than the linked web page. If I
had submitted this, I would have been tempted not to submit the URL but rather
to put the URL somewhere "underneath" the title (e.g., in a comment) with a
note saying that the purpose of the URL is to provide evidence of the truth of
the title -- much like the purpose of a citation in a scholarly article -- in
an attempt to signal to the reader that I was not advising that the average
reader to read the linked page. However such a submission seems to go against
the implication in the instructions on <http://news.ycombinator.com/submit>
that the purpose of a URL-less submission is "to submit a question for
discussion".

------
mhd
Great. Now that's even more encouragement for German copycat startups…

~~~
ethnomusicolog
that is something that I always found intriguing, with all their technical
chops why germans are so good at producing copycats. Any Idea?

~~~
Loic
Look at the BMW, Porsche, Mercedes from the first one to the current one.
Germans are incredibly good at refining and improving on top of a good idea.
They do that with extremely rigorous scientific approach. So, the copycat is
often better than the original, because they took the good idea and pushed it
ahead.

This is what I understood from the German culture after living there the past
6 years.

~~~
mhd
This analogy isn't exactly the best, considering that Germans came up with a
lot of the automotive innovations in the first place… I'd be careful with
quick cultural assumptions (Germans this, Japanese that etc.), a lot more
often you'll have to follow the money, i.e. investment, banking system, etc.

------
rmoriz
copy cat.

------
sid0
I can't wait for this bubble to burst.

~~~
jensnockert
It seems like a reasonable thing for Google to do, while I agree that Groupon
and friends are probably a bubble, I think Google could turn it into a feature
that their advertisement customers want.

